# Looking for nubain/mixed KY or close by



## GrandViewAcres (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello... Its been a long time, nearly 6 six years since I've had goats on my farm... And its quite lonely without them... I would like to find a Nubian or two if possible to get started again, I have two small children and we are anxious to find babies..... 606.627.1545  onder:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Where at in KY? I am in MO 3 hrs from Paducah. I have a 12 wk nubian wether.


----------



## GrandViewAcres (Jul 7, 2013)

Knox co. Where are you?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Is Knox county near Knoxville? My dad lives in Knoxville. That is an 8 hr drive. I am near Festus, MO


----------

